# Puppy training



## Bigshots (Oct 9, 2006)

I have an 11 week old German Drat. My father has 4, along with my uncle who has 5. So they help me out as much as possible, I also have books and DVD's. But I am really looking for some input from different types of people. She will sit on command, fetch to hand, kennel when commanded. I just want to know things that I should be working on at this age, what was most effective tools to use at this age, overall puppy training Ideas and where I should be with her at this age? Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

teach her not to eat cripples. Big Shot. Just keep working with her and make her know you are the Alpha. The more time you spend with them the better they learn.


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

not much, let them be a puppy. training should be fun and informal, learn boundaries, manners(not bolting in and out doors) general ob and of course who the boss is.
I really like the book "hot to help gun dogs train themselves" by joan bailey, lots of little things around the house helps down the road. As the pup gets a little older some people teach hold, soup and hot dog tracks, get them around dead birds and in the water. but until they are mentally ready all of it should be fun.


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Bigshots, give me a call...I have a couple books you should take a look at. Look at the name and you'll figure out my number. Hunter52....stay skinny buddy....did you get any ducks this morning?


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Bigshots can't read. Just books on tape.


----------



## Bigshots (Oct 9, 2006)

Hunter52 dont be mad because your dog is a spaz, some of us are looking for good advice, something your a day and dollar short of.


----------



## Bigshots (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Birds, birds, birds, birds, birds, birds, and more birds. Throw clipwings and let pup retrieve them. Put pigeons in a trap, pup on a checkcord, and work her into the traps. If she goes in to flush, pop the birds, take her away, and do it again until she stops to point. Praise the heck out of her. Do this no more than once or twice a week or she'll get bored. She'll never get bored chasing clippies. Forget about much obedience and any force until she's 6-8 months. Remember, she's just a baby...don't hurt her or push her too fast.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

FWIW, the advice to let her be a puppy is the best. Make everything fun, and try to set up situations that keep her from doing what you don't want her to and encourage her to do what you want. Time, patience and persistance. Make a plan and follow it. If you can get a copy of the Drahthaar Puppy Manual by Roger Smith and Nancy Bohs it has a timeline of training, but every dog is different and every trainer is different so I would only use it as a loose guide. Good book though. Wes


----------



## Bigshots (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks again for all the good advice, Its just hard not to want to push her. But Like all of you mentioned, patience is key. Thanks again.


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

You have to know your dog as well, and for someone new that may be tough. When my pup was 12 weeks I showed him a bird in the compnay of an expereinced DD person. After seeing the pups reaction he told me not to do anything with birds for a while. Get a good foundation of obiendence and who the boss is first because your going to need it with his desire. I think I finaly introcuced him to birds when he was about 9 months. Everyone has there own opinions, I have taken the path of being pateint and not expecting my pup to fully huntable and shoot birds over him at a year old. I am glad I did because closing in on 2 he has matured a lot in the last few months and should be ready this year.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

ND4Life, You just said exactly what I found out the last few weeks while walking my 8 month old pup. I thought for sure my little guy would be ready for the pheasant opener but the last couple nights I found out that he is going to be better off on a 75 foot rope. He is just too young and I am just to inexperienced of a trainer to have gotten him ready at this young of an age. He will have more fun on a rope and last night kicked up about ten birds on a short rope. Tommorrow some of those roosters will be on the ground ready to retrieve. I had high hopes but last night faced the reality of the situation and so with a rope I will not have to get mad at the pup for my miscalculation and with my other experienced dog of many seasons taking the lead we will still have a sucessfull opener. You were right on when you said if your dog isn't ready he just isn't ready and I'm certainly not going to blame my pup! I will give him a few more months and then watch out!![/i]


----------

